# Ohio Pond Newsletter



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

paste this in your browser for the newest Ohio Pond News, 

http://senr.osu.edu/images/OPN_Summer2010newsletter.pdf 

Full of good info!


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Lucas for adding the newsletter----lot of good stuff in there


----------

